# mysql server



## xnl96 (May 21, 2012)

I have two application*s*: one run*s* in FreeBsd FreeBSD amd64 and one in Windows. Both application*s* use the same database (MySQL database). At this moment I use two different database*s*, one in Freebsd FreeBSD and one in Windows. This application run*s* on different *PCs* connected to the internet. I have a dynamic IP. What must *I* do to use the database on freebsd FreeBSD from Windows?


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2012)

You will need to allow access to port 3306 from the internet to your MySQL server.

Do NOT open this for the entire internet though, make sure you properly firewall it so only the other machine can access it. Also verify if you have good, proper passwords on _all_ MySQL accounts.


----------

